# Is it possible to teach a dog not to be afraid of things?



## DarkSmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

My dog is afraid of trucks, and sometimes even when there's an event or something nearby with noises. this is interfiering with my training not to pull on the leash. is there a way to teach my dog not to be afraid of this ? also my dog for some reason is not accepting treats outside. i don't understand why.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

DarkSmoke said:


> My dog is afraid of trucks, and sometimes even when there's an event or something nearby with noises. this is interfiering with my training not to pull on the leash. is there a way to teach my dog not to be afraid of this ?* also my dog for some reason is not accepting treats outside.* i don't understand why.


STRESS AND ANXIETY!!! Who wants to eat then???

HOw old is your dog and what's the history?

Generally, best to use distance to start habituating our dogs to things that worry them. So find a distance they are fairly normal and only gradually close the distance.

If you clicker train, it would make this much easier. Watch how properly using a clicker gets this dog used to getting it's nails done (this is an expert trainer and takes some time, but it's the theory that works).





 
And if a clicker can help a MULE get over it's fear...


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

You can teach a dog to have positive associations with a particular noise with systematic desensitization. It's not an over night fix but it does work.

Six Effective Tips to Desensitize your Dog from Loud Noises | Small Dogs Paradise

Chances are when you dog is not accepting treats it is probably too distracted and the treats are not valuable enough. Hard to say why the dog is distracted without more info. Sometimes they're too busy smelling and watching things and other times they are anxious and on hyper alert.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

A great DVD that is about our dogs and THEIR quiet language that we 'stupid humans' miss (we only get the BIG signals) is Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas. I really recommend everyone watch it (DVD WAY better than just the book cause it shows what she's trying to have us see, and many of the dogs happen to be GSD's which helps even more).





 









Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## DarkSmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

yes when he's outside he's too much distracted, he smells everywere, and he licks the ground sometimes but i try to stop him from doing that. but for some reason whenever he sees a truck he goes crazy, puts his tail between his leg , and just wants to go home. He goes crazy for the threads inside. somehow last night before i posted i took him out for a walk in 3AM before i slept and he did accept the threats. Some history, maybe the way he acts outside is because his previous owner used to take him out without a leash always ?


----------



## DarkSmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

Btw the dog is nearly 2years i got him at the age of 1 year 3months.


----------

